# Alternatives to Sky/Virgin Media



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 16, 2016)

Would like a bit of help please folks, thinking of getting rid of my Sky subscription as it is Â£120 a month (for everything.....phone, BB, Sky tv)

What are my alternatives? I would like Sky Sports for footy and golf but don't watch much else, HID like films and box sets. Also have a 2nd box in the bedroom. 

I really don't have a clue about Apple TV, Firestick etc so please be gentle with me!

Thanks in anticipation  :cheers:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 16, 2016)

now tv box.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 16, 2016)

Negotiate, and negotiate hard. Do you really need HD content? Do you really need documentaries, lifestyle channels, family? Do you really need unlimited superfast broadband? There will be a package out there somewhere for you!

I was paying Â£95 a month with Virgin. I now pay Â£41 for Sky Basic TV (Freeview plus Sky 1, Atlantic, Living, Arts etc) and Sports, Phone line rental and unlimited top speed BB.

You can then buy a NowTV box for the second room.

It may take a little bit of time looking around, but will be worth it. Check BT as well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 16, 2016)

Check the cash back sites for BT deals.

Think I got two years for free after cash back.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2016)

Rooter said:



			now tv box.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking of getting one of these for the Ryder Cup, is the quality of Sky Sports streaming through the box decent?


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

I think my EE which is my landline phone and broadband is Â£19, I've got a Now TV box and have Entertainment package on constant renewal which gives me all the Sky 1, Atlantic, Living etc channels for only Â£6.99 p/month, so that's Â£25.99, dependent on how much sport is on the TV that I want to watch I will either pay Â£6.29 for the day's sport, Â£9.89 for the week, or Â£30.60 for the month, which I've never done to date. 

I'd say I'm averaging under Â£35 p/month and watching plenty of golf and football.


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Thinking of getting one of these for the Ryder Cup, is the quality of Sky Sports streaming through the box decent?
		
Click to expand...

It's HD quality, when I switch from terrestrial TV to Sky Sports through the box the picture quality is amazing!


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 16, 2016)

Not sure if it will be much help but we were with virgin for 18 months. We got a new customer deal for around Â£50 plus line rental. Had bt sport, mega broadband and an extra box.

In august we moved back to sky on a new customer deal. Â£62 a month for everything (movies, sports, line rental bb etc) and a multi room box, which is our old sky hd box so we can record stuff.

Now that it's all wired for both we can freely move between the two as a new customer if they don't do a deal. The only time we've ever really got a deal was when moving back to sky this year. Virgin pulled out a belter of a deal to try and keep us but just wasn't good enough.

FWIW the sky box is way better than virgin's offerings, in my opinion.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 16, 2016)

Forgot to mention I also have a kodi box but the live tv streaming isn't worth it. Its a monumental PITA as it dips in and out. The box set stuff is pretty good. NOW tv picture quality is superb.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 16, 2016)

Rooter said:



			now tv box.
		
Click to expand...


If you've got a smart Tv, you don't even need the box. :thup:


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 16, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Thinking of getting one of these for the Ryder Cup, is the quality of Sky Sports streaming through the box decent?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone know what the cost of 3 days coverage is ?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's HD quality, when I switch from terrestrial TV to Sky Sports through the box the picture quality is amazing!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fish :thup:

I've a Kodi box but pretty poor for an event you really want to watch, not so bad on in the background.

Think I'll get one and buy the weeks Sky pass, take it you can do it pretty easily through the box anyway?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 16, 2016)

There is something called a dreambox.    don't read up on them as they are possibly illegal.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 16, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone know what the cost of 3 days coverage is ?
		
Click to expand...

Â£11 for a 1 week pass I think


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 16, 2016)

PAYG TV has to be the future.

Â£120 a month for sky but you can only really watch one thing at once (per person). I understand its a lot more than that but think of all the stuff that goes out which you pay for and don't watch!

If I can turn on a TV to watch a sporting even or something and just get charged for what I watch I would be quite happy, it seems silly to buy in bulk and not use.

We have an Apple TV in our house and a Chromecast. We just cast everything from streaming services on our tablets or through the apple TV. We also have a NAS with Plex on it which is brilliant!


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Openbox &#128521;


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Rooter said:



			now tv box.
		
Click to expand...

With the Plex app:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone know what the cost of 3 days coverage is ?
		
Click to expand...

They don't offer a 3 day pass.
You can get a 1 day pass for Â£6.99 (ideal for F1 if you're interested) or a full weeks pass for Â£10.99 which is perfect for something like the Ryder Cup, Masters, Open etc.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			With the Plex app:thup:
		
Click to expand...

have been using this for a couple of months. Definitely better than kodi even with sportsmania, but not perfect. Big events can be problematic. Kell Brook fight last week was a good example, froze on my box a few times despite me having fast broadband.

inability to record stuff is also a pain, but for the cost , it's pretty good . VOD is flawless.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			have been using this for a couple of months. Definitely better than kodi even with sportsmania, but not perfect. Big events can be problematic. Kell Brook fight last week was a good example, froze on my box a few times despite me having fast broadband.

inability to record stuff is also a pain, but for the cost , it's pretty good . VOD is flawless.
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be able to record using a HDMI to Scart converter.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I think you might be able to record using a HDMI to Scart converter.
		
Click to expand...

Yep you can record if you connect to external hard drive.


----------



## Hendy (Sep 17, 2016)

As stated a dream box only job. 

Got one last year and can record pause etc all same as sky plus even looks the same. 

Down side no HD. Plus side after about a 150/200 outlay it will cost about 30 quid a year for all the channels. Including box office Etc. 

Of course this is illegal well I think it for the guys that sell the subs etc the boxes themselves are basically a digital receiver and are perfectly legal


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Yep you can record if you connect to external hard drive.
		
Click to expand...

I hope use the timer on my DVD recorder that has a hard drive , but has no HDMI input.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Yep you can record if you connect to external hard drive.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a guide to how this works from a nowtv box?


----------



## Midnight (Sep 17, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			If you've got a smart Tv, you don't even need the box. :thup:[/QUOTE

Me being a bit thick with technology &#128514; , how do you do this please?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 17, 2016)

Midnight said:





spongebob59 said:



			If you've got a smart Tv, you don't even need the box. :thup:[/QUOTE

Me being a bit thick with technology &#62978; , how do you do this please?
		
Click to expand...

If you have a smart TV, you can connect to the internet without need to stream to a now TV box.
You just need to download the now TV app or log on through a browser.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight (Sep 17, 2016)

spongebob59 said:





Midnight said:



			If you have a smart TV, you can connect to the internet without need to stream to a now TV box.
You just need to download the now TV app or log on through a browser.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Would like a bit of help please folks, thinking of getting rid of my Sky subscription as it is Â£120 a month (for everything.....phone, BB, Sky tv)

What are my alternatives? I would like Sky Sports for footy and golf but don't watch much else, HID like films and box sets. Also have a 2nd box in the bedroom. 

I really don't have a clue about Apple TV, Firestick etc so please be gentle with me!

Thanks in anticipation  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Why not try and negotiate with sky, I do every year, its a bit of a drag but I have sky tv, movies, sports, HD and multiroom for 30% of what your currently paying albeit they don't provide my phone or broadband.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 17, 2016)

spongebob59 said:





Midnight said:



			If you have a smart TV, you can connect to the internet without need to stream to a now TV box.
You just need to download the now TV app or log on through a browser.
		
Click to expand...

it's not the NowTV app you need, it's the Plex one.

There are variants of it. The Plex subs which are being used to provide IPTV or VOD only work if the Plex app needs a pin to log in. Not all variants do.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the help folks :thup:

I've gone for a Firestick and downloaded the Kodi app. Loads of films and also plenty of sport although in low res. Seems I can download the nowtv app into the firestick as well which would give me the option of buying a pass for big events (Ryder Cup etc) to get better quality.
Also signed up for a month's trial with Amazon Prime and will also compare content with Netflix to see if they are worth signing up for as well.

Looks like I will be binning my Â£120pm Sky subscription pretty soon


----------



## sam85 (Sep 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Thanks for all the help folks :thup:

I've gone for a Firestick and downloaded the Kodi app. Loads of films and also plenty of sport although in low res. Seems I can download the nowtv app into the firestick as well which would give me the option of buying a pass for big events (Ryder Cup etc) to get better quality.
Also signed up for a month's trial with Amazon Prime and will also compare content with Netflix to see if they are worth signing up for as well.

Looks like I will be binning my Â£120pm Sky subscription pretty soon  

Click to expand...

I always found Netflix to have far greater content but I've cancelled both a long time ago.  If you get the right add-ons installed on Kodi than there's no need to have either as you can find near enough any TV series/movie  in HD quality.  I've also got a paid for sports subscription on there that gives me all the sports in decent quality.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I've also got a paid for sports subscription on there that gives me all the sports in decent quality.
		
Click to expand...

Any details please? Or is it top secret and you'll need to kill me after telling me?


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Dumped sky just over a month ago, bought another er tv entertainment system box ðŸ˜œ. Anyway Missis T cancelled Sky and had one of two phone calls about " please don't go". Eventually we told them that Â£85 a month was too much. Earlier this week we got a letter offering us 60% off our bill for a year if we stay. We haven't. Use that figure as a yard stick. Further more, when you leave sky, they ask you to fill in a questionnaire in which they admit that the offers they er offer to new subscribers bogs off valued long term customers. You can use that as wellðŸ‘


----------



## Lambchops (Sep 23, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Thanks for all the help folks :thup:

I've gone for a Firestick and downloaded the Kodi app. Loads of films and also plenty of sport although in low res. Seems I can download the nowtv app into the firestick as well which would give me the option of buying a pass for big events (Ryder Cup etc) to get better quality.
Also signed up for a month's trial with Amazon Prime and will also compare content with Netflix to see if they are worth signing up for as well.

Looks like I will be binning my Â£120pm Sky subscription pretty soon  

Click to expand...


If you have kodi now have a look at sportsmania - all sports channels you can imagine in HD - I pay 26quid for 6 months


----------



## GF23 (Sep 23, 2016)

I am going to try Sportsmania. I have Kodi downloaded to my PC. I assume I need to subscribe / join Sportsmania before trying to load it onto Kodi, is that correct?
I am intending to get the 12 month ticket, but thought I would try a weekly one first to make sure it all works.


----------



## Lambchops (Sep 23, 2016)

GF23 said:



			I am going to try Sportsmania. I have Kodi downloaded to my PC. I assume I need to subscribe / join Sportsmania before trying to load it onto Kodi, is that correct?
I am intending to get the 12 month ticket, but thought I would try a weekly one first to make sure it all works.
		
Click to expand...

Yep sign up through the website


----------



## GF23 (Sep 24, 2016)

OK, I have got Kodi and joined Sportsmania on a 3 month ticket for now.
Plenty football on there and I tried it last night and worked OK (bit buffering but I have a lousy Broadband anyway).
Couldn't see any golf available anywhere, thought the Tour Championship might have been there.
Anyone know if Ryder Cup will be on Sportsmania?


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 26, 2016)

Its being broadcast on sky sports 1, so should be available through sportsmania.


----------



## Lambchops (Sep 27, 2016)

Sky sports 4 plus The Golf channel are on Sportsmania. Also, if your broadband speed is poor then try a wired connection, if not then stick to SD links


----------



## GF23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Got a little confused. 
Went through kodi and could only find limited sports. 
Then went into the Sportsmania website, logged in and went to streams page and found something called Elite Subscription which said it was active. Clicked on that and there were all the Sky Sports Channels. Clicked on the footy and it played via the website without the need for Kodi.
My question is, what is this Elite Subscription, is that what I signed up for when I paid my Â£17. Nothing explained very well on the Sportsmania website?
Concerned I may have gone into some pay per view thing without knowing.
Sorry I am a bit thick when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## Lambchops (Sep 27, 2016)

GF23 said:



			Got a little confused. 
Went through kodi and could only find limited sports. 
Then went into the Sportsmania website, logged in and went to streams page and found something called Elite Subscription which said it was active. Clicked on that and there were all the Sky Sports Channels. Clicked on the footy and it played via the website without the need for Kodi.
My question is, what is this Elite Subscription, is that what I signed up for when I paid my Â£17. Nothing explained very well on the Sportsmania website?
Concerned I may have gone into some pay per view thing without knowing.
Sorry I am a bit thick when it comes to this sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

That's just your active account mate you are fine.

If you want to use Kodi (and get a box for the tv) then I'd put the SM 'build' on - all channels categorized and simple to find everything


----------



## GF23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks, that'll do for me.
I can watch me sport whilst our lass is engrossed in 'The Walking Dead' or whatever it is she watches.


----------



## Lambchops (Sep 27, 2016)

GF23 said:



			Thanks, that'll do for me.
I can watch me sport whilst our lass is engrossed in 'The Walking Dead' or whatever it is she watches.
		
Click to expand...

when looking for a football match always use the 'View Calendar' option - each game with have several links to it from various channels that way if one goes down theres always plenty of back ups


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone Used the sportsmanian android app?


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Anyone Used the sportsmanian android app?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, assuming you mean Sportsmania


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anybody use this....
http://infinitydreamstv.com/


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Nov 7, 2016)

Seeing this thread had reminded me that i've been meaning to phone sky and try to cancel/reduce the bill - just off the phone to them. Variety package with Sports and HD reduced from 82 down to 34 for the next 12 months!

Happy days, now to find something to spend the savings on


----------



## Rooter (Nov 7, 2016)

I have 4 days left before they cut me off! I want sky Q but have refused to pay the Â£300 'install' costs for what I want.. (2tb and 2 mini boxes)

Had 2 calls and emails with various offers, but none for what I want. To be fair, 5they just offered Â£17.50 a month for my phone and fibre (inc line rental) and I can keep all the record features of sky hd (freeview with record basically).. not bad! But not what i want!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 8, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I have 4 days left before they cut me off! I want sky Q but have refused to pay the Â£300 'install' costs for what I want.. (2tb and 2 mini boxes)

Had 2 calls and emails with various offers, but none for what I want. To be fair, 5they just offered Â£17.50 a month for my phone and fibre (inc line rental) and I can keep all the record features of sky hd (freeview with record basically).. not bad! But not what i want!
		
Click to expand...

Sound s good deal. I've just ditched Virgin phone and TV...kept the BB though. I'll still get the tv I want via the, ahem, other ways. What's the crack on not paying the TV licence now?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Does anybody use this....
http://infinitydreamstv.com/

Click to expand...

Well I took the plunge and ordered on Monday, arrived yesterday. Up and running within 5 minutes and can now get all of the Sky/BT sport channels all in glorious UHD along with movies etc.
Â£60.00 a year.
Cushty.
Watched the latest Star Trek movie last night. Saved me Â£15.00 on the Blu ray!


----------



## Val (Nov 10, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Sound s good deal. I've just ditched Virgin phone and TV...kept the BB though. I'll still get the tv I want via the, ahem, other ways. What's the crack on not paying the TV licence now?
		
Click to expand...

Don't pay the licence if you don't want to but if you watch any live TV or anything on iplayer you are legally required to have one


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Well I took the plunge and ordered on Monday, arrived yesterday. Up and running within 5 minutes and can now get all of the Sky/BT sport channels all in glorious UHD along with movies etc.
Â£60.00 a year.
Cushty.
Watched the latest Star Trek movie last night. Saved me Â£15.00 on the Blu ray!
		
Click to expand...

Can that be done on an ordinary NOW TV box?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Can that be done on an ordinary NOW TV box?
		
Click to expand...

It can Bob but it's easier to buy a new one from these guys with the Plex app already installed.
Costs Â£80.00 the first year (includes the new box) and then Â£60.00 thereafter.
Well worth it.
PM if you want further info


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			It can Bob but it's easier to buy a new one from these guys with the Plex app already installed.
Costs Â£80.00 the first year (includes the new box) and then Â£60.00 thereafter.
Well worth it.
PM if you want further info
		
Click to expand...

I sent you a FB message


----------



## chellie (Nov 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			It can Bob but it's easier to buy a new one from these guys with the Plex app already installed.
Costs Â£80.00 the first year (includes the new box) and then Â£60.00 thereafter.
Well worth it.
PM if you want further info
		
Click to expand...

Is this still working OK? Looking into alternatives. Ta


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a Smart TV and it has Now TV on an app.Can I get it through the app?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2016)

chellie said:



			Is this still working OK? Looking into alternatives. Ta
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly! 



wrighty1874 said:



			I have a Smart TV and it has Now TV on an app.Can I get it through the app?
		
Click to expand...

I think you can but it was a bit of a faff downloading and installing the Plex app that you need.
I already had a NowTV box but laziness saw me ordering the new one with the Plex app installed.
Ordered on Monday, arrived Wednesday. Up and running within about 5 minutes.
Ask the guys on FB. They'll answer any queries you might have. Really quick response usually too!!
https://www.facebook.com/infinitydr...notif_t=share_reply&notif_id=1479322341079010


----------



## IainP (Nov 17, 2016)

Already have a now box and basic roku stick so am tempted by this.

Assume they go for a year up front so if/when they are shut down.... with some well worded T&Cs

Can see it becoming popular


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2016)

No more Sky Sports day passes for me.
Already saved Â£6.99 on the Brazilian Grand Prix.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No more Sky Sports day passes for me.
Already saved Â£6.99 on the Brazilian Grand Prix.


Click to expand...

Me too :thup:


----------



## chellie (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't suppose you've any coupons I can use to get a discount have you Smiffy or Bob. Postage is Â£10 on top. I'm being tight


----------



## bobmac (Nov 17, 2016)

chellie said:



			Don't suppose you've any coupons I can use to get a discount have you Smiffy or Bob. Postage is Â£10 on top. I'm being tight
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chellie, I went a different route to Smiffy


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 17, 2016)

Well Virgin have cut us off. Landline is now dead, BUT we still have the box and TV is still working. Ner ner ner ner ner


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 17, 2016)

I was using the fire stick with Kodi & Mobdro but now using Plex on the now TV box and it's a lot better system to use.


----------



## chellie (Nov 17, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Sorry Chellie, I went a different route to Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob. I've just been given an alternative as well.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 18, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Well Virgin have cut us off. Landline is now dead, BUT we still have the box and TV is still working. Ner ner ner ner ner
		
Click to expand...

Damn. Spoke too soon.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 18, 2016)

not an alternative, but a heads up that sky are giving big discounts to folk who have recently left.

some folk got 75% discount and Â£100 credit on their account, giving an overall cost of Â£40 per annum for a package with the sport.

I cancelled recently, and was due to get cut off this weekend. looked at my account online, and they were offering me 50% discount to stay. 

went on the webchat, mentioned that i had heard they were giving 75% off and Â£100 credit and asked if i could have that. they came back and offered 60% off and Â£50 credit. i said no thanks, but if they gave me the 75% deal, i would sign up. 

Waited a few minutes, they came back and offered 75% off and Â£50 credit. i took that - nothing to pay for 4 months, then Â£11 a month for the sports and variety pack. well happy with that.

i already have a now tv box with a plex sub which gives me just about everything, but it's not 100% reliable, and I can't record anything, so the sky deal compliments that nicely.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 18, 2016)

Have just saved nearly Â£400 over the next 12 months after a quick phone call to my current provider and asking them to make my bill cheaper.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2016)

Just cancelled my Sky package, price has shot up since my deal ended so I can't justify it now. The operator offered me 40% off my TV package but I'll take my chances with another offer down the line.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			not an alternative, but a heads up that sky are giving big discounts to folk who have recently left.

some folk got 75% discount and Â£100 credit on their account, giving an overall cost of Â£40 per annum for a package with the sport.

I cancelled recently, and was due to get cut off this weekend. looked at my account online, and they were offering me 50% discount to stay. 

went on the webchat, mentioned that i had heard they were giving 75% off and Â£100 credit and asked if i could have that. they came back and offered 60% off and Â£50 credit. i said no thanks, but if they gave me the 75% deal, i would sign up. 

Waited a few minutes, they came back and offered 75% off and Â£50 credit. i took that - nothing to pay for 4 months, then Â£11 a month for the sports and variety pack. well happy with that.

i already have a now tv box with a plex sub which gives me just about everything, but it's not 100% reliable, and I can't record anything, so the sky deal compliments that nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Phew you did well mate.
Logged into my account and saw the 50% discount offer, went onto live chat and I eventually mentioned the 75% offer, the chat person said as it was only for accounts which have been completely cancelled so they couldn't offer it to me. They were like "Martyn, I need to explain to you I CANNOT offer you that deal" 
Anyway haggled a bit more and walked away with 60% discount and Â£50 credit which has taken my bill right down. Happy days.


----------



## Simbo (Nov 29, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			I was using the fire stick with Kodi & Mobdro but now using Plex on the now TV box and it's a lot better system to use.
		
Click to expand...

 Does plex just do the same thing as kodi and mobdro?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 29, 2016)

How do you get plex with a smart TV.?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2016)

I've just cancelled Sky and got a deal with another supplier for the entire Sky package, a new Sky Q box , fitted for Â£30 per month.  All I need to do is sort a new deal for the Internet and phone


----------



## ADB (Nov 29, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I've just cancelled Sky and got a deal with another supplier for the entire Sky package, a new Sky Q box , fitted for Â£30 per month.  All I need to do is sort a new deal for the Internet and phone
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued....if you don't mind me asking who is the other supplier?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2016)

ADB said:



			I'm intrigued....if you don't mind me asking who is the other supplier?
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather divulge when all is set up and working


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			How do you get plex with a smart TV.?
		
Click to expand...

You can get it on a Smart TV but it has been reported to give problems.
You are much better off paying the extra Â£20.00 and getting it pre-installed on a nowTV box.
It's much less likely to give you a headache.
And it's really easy to use.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I've just cancelled Sky and got a deal with another supplier for the entire Sky package, a new Sky Q box , fitted for Â£30 per month.  All I need to do is sort a new deal for the Internet and phone
		
Click to expand...

Why do you need a landline? Don't you have a mobile?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You can get it on a Smart TV but it has been reported to give problems.
You are much better off paying the extra Â£20.00 and getting it pre-installed on a nowTV box.
It's much less likely to give you a headache.
And it's really easy to use.
		
Click to expand...

Are there any problems with the tv box?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Are there any problems with the tv box?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't had any as yet.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2016)

I thought Plex was just a way of getting content from your pc/tablet etc streamed onto your tv screen?
That's how I used it a few years ago anyway, I did notice there was a subscription service on their website but I didn't look into that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Why do you need a landline? Don't you have a mobile?
		
Click to expand...


I know people who do this. Total pain. Reception is not great. The call crackles in the way a landline doesn't. Lots of people are still not on contracts and so ringing a mobile is a higher cost, particularly for people who have landline bundles making landline to landline calls free of charge. It will probably be the future but we are not quite there yet. Don't also forget that most broadband is also currently done through a landline.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I thought Plex was just a way of getting content from your pc/tablet etc streamed onto your tv screen?
That's how I used it a few years ago anyway, I did notice there was a subscription service on their website but I didn't look into that.
		
Click to expand...

It's called Infinity dreams.
That's what gets you all the channels and it's Â£60 a year.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			It's called Infinity dreams.
That's what gets you all the channels and it's Â£60 a year.


Click to expand...

Blimey, all streamed so no record function I guess?
Be no good for me with my pi$$y internet connection.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Blimey, all streamed so no record function I guess?
Be no good for me with my pi$$y internet connection.
		
Click to expand...

No record function but I'm not too fussed about that.
If there is anything really decent to watch I'll use one of the catch up services or record it on my Humax if it's on terrestrial


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No record function but I'm not too fussed about that.
If there is anything really decent to watch I'll use one of the catch up services or record it on my Humax if it's on terrestrial
		
Click to expand...

I can record programmes on my Now box using a HDMI to SCART converter, to my Panasonic DVR recorder.
Only thing about watching live sport on the Now box is that it plays about 2 minutes behind .


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Why do you need a landline? Don't you have a mobile?
		
Click to expand...

We're old and like to use a proper phone!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			We're old and like to use a proper phone!
		
Click to expand...

You could try sellotaping some coiled wire to your mobile, would make it feel like a proper phone and save you a fortune


----------



## sev112 (Nov 30, 2016)

Need a landline for BT wifi?


----------



## IainP (Nov 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			We're old and like to use a proper phone!
		
Click to expand...

There are VoIP options, we use Vonage.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

IainP said:



			There are VoIP options, we use Vonage.
		
Click to expand...

Please explain Ian


----------



## IainP (Nov 30, 2016)

We don't have a landline any more, but kept the old landline number and the same phones.
Little gizmo plugs into the internet router and calls come in and go out over the t'internet.

Best to have a mobile as backup for emergency calls as internet can be unavailable occasionally.


----------

